# Grizzly G0766



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I got my 2015 Grizzly catalog today in the mail. 

They're selling a 22"x42" variable speed 3HP. 

What are your thoughts about this? At $1550 it's priced very fairly. 

From what I read, they won't be getting shipped until the end of may due to shipping problems so there aren't online reviews yet.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

It would be hard to pay a few grand more for a powermatic. My uncle has an older grizzly lathe and hates it. He says the headstock and banjo don't lock right. Maybe his big powermatic spoiled him. You can buy a powermatic replacement banjo for $220. I am sure this lathe isn't as nice as a big powermatic, but cost way less. I have used the powermatic lathes, and they are really nice. I have never used a grizzly lathe.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would be surprised if it is really 3hp. It only pulls 4 amps 220 volts. My 3 hp table saw pulls 18 amps 220 volts.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> I would be surprised if it is really 3hp. It only pulls 4 amps 220 volts. My 3 hp table saw pulls 18 amps 220 volts.


Am I missing something. The spec sheet calls for a 15 amp service, and the motor is hooked to a freq drive.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> Am I missing something. The spec sheet calls for a 15 amp service, and the motor is hooked to a freq drive.


It says minimum breaker size 15 amp. It says maximum draw 4 amps.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Do a google search on this lathe. People on other forums are really excited about it and placing their order. Most say it is an introductory price and it should jump considerably next year. Grizzly lathes have come a long way from the older versions that people seem to only talk about. I have the 0766 on order. Luckily I also had a 10% coupon to use.

Red


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The banjo is lacking, but even if you have to spend $220 on a powermatic banjo you still come out way ahead.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> The banjo is lacking, but even if you have to spend $220 on a powermatic banjo you still come out way ahead.


How do you know the banjo is lacking?

I don't think anyone has turned on these lathes yet.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know for sure, but have you seen how much larger the banjo is on a powermatic lathe? This banjo is tiny compared to a powermatic banjo.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My biggest concern would be it is too short to get to the end of a large bowl.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> It says minimum breaker size 15 amp. It says maximum draw 4 amps.


Ahh. But it is run from a freq drive to vary the speed. It may be, and probably is, running at a much higher frequency. That would account for the low amp draw.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ttharp said:


> Ahh. But it is run from a freq drive to vary the speed. It may be, and probably is, running at a much higher frequency. That would account for the low amp draw.


You cannot make 3 hp on 4 amp 220 volts. The freq drive does not make power, it only changes it. It would still have to draw 14-16 amps 220 volts to be 3 hp. The motor is 3 phase 220 volt.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> My biggest concern would be it is too short to get to the end of a large bowl.


Do you think it's a picture perspective thing? I do see what your saying though. With the right tool test I wouldn't think it'll be much of an issue. With how long Grizzly has been making bigger full sized lathes, I wouldn't think they've overlooked the size of the banjo. If so the powermatic banjo won't kill the budget as it's an upgrade.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a jet 1642, and the banjo is too short. When you turn a large bowl you can't keep the banjo fully on both bed ways.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> You cannot make 3 hp on 4 amp 220 volts. The freq drive does not make power, it only changes it. It would still have to draw 14-16 amps 220 volts to be 3 hp. The motor is 3 phase 220 volt.


Wrong


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> Wrong


???

Power (kW) = Voltage x Current (amperage) x 1000 in a single phase circuit, this being your wire prior to the inverter.

After the inverter;

Power (kW) = 1.73 x Current x voltage x power factor x 1000

The inverter only changes frequency it is not part of the equation, as the frequency increases, the RPM increases and the torque decreases for a given power demand.

Grizzly states that low current on all their variable frequence drive lathes, the current they are referring to is certainly not what will be drawn from your single phase circuit.

The poster you profess as being wrong was perfectly correct.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

power is directly proportional to the cube of the velocity


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> power is directly proportional to the cube of the velocity


What does that have to do with this matter, in which again you are incorrect?

Power = (2 x Pi x RPM x Torque)/60

Where is your cube? Rather, that is directly proportional.

BTW, I just called Grizzly, their technical services can't answer how they got to 4A and this machine will only be available July.

They do not have an Electrical Engineer available to answer my question.

If the 4A rating on their 3hp motor as in the spec sheet is correct, the only way they can get there is with a transformer increasing voltage to the motor, or using the VFD to increase the voltage in the waveform. You would still need a 15 Amp circuit as it will draw way beyond 4A from your shop circuit.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is what grizzly did, it is a 3 hp motor, BUT the way they have it wired it isn't 3 hp. My jet lathe did the same thing. The motor on my jet lathe is 1.5 hp. It pulls 4.6 amps 230 volts. The inverter only feeds it 4.2 amps 230 volts, so my lathe really isn't 1.5 hp. The banjo on my lathe is too short. I don't think they had any engineers on this project. They just copied powermatic.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Your name plates on the Jet are OK.

4.6 x 230 = 1058 watts, close to 1.1 kW and that relates to 1.417 hp which is close to 1.5 hp

The 1.6 kVA is also close enough, based on 240V and a high power factor.

They did a good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Your name plates on the Jet are OK.
> 
> 4.6 x 230 = 1058 watts, close to 1.1 kW and that relates to 1.417 hp which is close to 1.5 hp
> 
> ...


You missed the point. The inverter output is less than the motor rating.


----------



## 9thousandfeet (Dec 28, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> The banjo on my lathe is too short.


 Well if your banjo is "too short", so is mine. My banjo only has about an inch of contact with the farthest way when extended to the clear the maximum swing, and I've never had a bit of trouble because of that.
I don't see any compelling reason why a banjo should extend all the way across both ways at maximum extension. I've never had instability problems at all. And 99% of what I'm likely to turn is going to be smaller than the absolute maximum clearance available over the ways anyway. 
Turning at the absolute max is a total pain in the ass.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My banjo locks tighter with full contact.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> You missed the point. The inverter output is less than the motor rating.


LOL, I guess this can get confusing.

The rating of the inverter is 1.6kVA which is pretty close to 2 1/4 hp as this is 3phase, the 1hp printed is a good suggestion, as it is good practice to over-size the inverter a little. 

The match of inverter to motor here is pretty good on your machine.


----------



## mgdesigns (Mar 23, 2015)

red said:


> Do a google search on this lathe. People on other forums are really excited about it and placing their order. Most say it is an introductory price and it should jump considerably next year. Grizzly lathes have come a long way from the older versions that people seem to only talk about. I have the 0766 on order. Luckily I also had a 10% coupon to use.
> 
> Red


Where did you find a 10% off coupon? Please tell me because I am ready to pull the trigger soon, and that'd cover the shipping. Thanks.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anybody got this lathe yet?


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> Am I missing something. The spec sheet calls for a 15 amp service, and the motor is hooked to a freq drive.


Obviously you are. NEC requires 20 Amp 240 VAC branch circuit for 3 HP motor. Please explain what you think that the inverter has to do with the price of tea in China.



Ttharp said:


> Ahh. But it is run from a freq drive to vary the speed. It may be, and probably is, running at a much higher frequency. That would account for the low amp draw.


OK, I get it ... you're just yanking hwebb99's chain ... at least I hope that is the case. 



hwebb99 said:


> You cannot make 3 hp on 4 amp 220 volts. The freq drive does not make power, it only changes it. It would still have to draw 14-16 amps 220 volts to be 3 hp. The motor is 3 phase 220 volt.





Ttharp said:


> Wrong


Wrong about what? You're talking gibberish and then telling folks who know stuff from Shinola that they're wrong?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Has anybody got this lathe yet?


It's not due to ship until May 22 give or take.

Red


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> Where did you find a 10% off coupon? Please tell me because I am ready to pull the trigger soon, and that'd cover the shipping. Thanks.


 I subscribe to woodworkers journal. I had a 10% off coupon printed on a special full page ad that was stapled to the front cover of the magazine when it came last month in the mail. I doubt it was available at the newsstand that way. And I did use my coupon already by the way.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

On a side note...is the WWJ a decent magazine to subscribe to? I used to get it about twenty years ago and it was good back then I just don't know about now. 

Red


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

red said:


> On a side note...is the WWJ a decent magazine to subscribe to? I used to get it about twenty years ago and it was good back then I just don't know about now. Red


Pretty good. I go to discountMags.com. They have wood magazine for about $4.99 a year that is my favorite one to read. Woodworkers journal is usually about 6.99 a year. Those are the two I subscribe to. It's pretty good. Seems like the majority of it is a big commercial for Rockler.


----------



## litltan01 (Jul 4, 2018)

WillemJM, I'm in Whispering Pines. Are you a part of the turning club lead by Mike G.?


----------

